# New toys



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

I finaly broke down and got the new machines I've been wanting. It is awsome, never realised how big a difference industrial grade machines make. The band saw is so freekin awsome!! I'm ready to get started on some cedar hope chests for my girls. The lumber has been air drying for 3 years in the shop.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see some projects!!!!!!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I want one!!!!!!!1


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

:like:


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I need a bigger shop..........


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

You are one lucky devil! Man; I have been looking at these for about
four years, but cannot justify the purchase cost.

I KNOW you will love the power and smoothness of this machine.


Go gett' em....


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I got that bandsaw a while back, Step one, new blade. the one on there...what garbage!

Second- Do you like the mobile base? I didn't buy it b/c I've had some bases that are terrible. 

Nice jointer and really nice logging saw there hanging on the post. I've been looking for one of those for a long time..


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Man those are very cool, cant wait to see pictures of what they can do.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. I am jealous of that joiner.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks Guys. I'm definately over tooled for my skill level, but I like it that way:doowapsta


SaltyTX 
The base stinks. It wobbles so bad I'm scared to feed any large stock. It will be hard mounted to the floor as soon as I decide on my shop setup.

FB


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

i have tht band saw and your right big difference. resaw a lot of lumber now. congrats and would love the jointer still have a old craftsman works so i will keep it but if it craps out will be on the phone to grizzly


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Blade tension*

Gator409
I have a question for YA. This is my first serious bandsaw and I'm not sure about blade tension. It's got the scale inside but no refrence to any blade sizes. I followed the tensioning instructions in the owners manual but still not sure if it's right. I got 3 blades with resawing heavy timber in mind, do you have any tension numbers for 3/4", 1", and 1 1/4" just to mabey give me a starting place.

Thanks
FB


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

were is the guard on the jointer???


----------

